# muay thai class protocol



## JamesG (Dec 29, 2004)

I was considering taking a muay thai class and was wondering how the whole workout breaks down in terms of warm up, conditioning, skills work and sparring.

Thanks,
James


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you have a specific trainer in mind?  Unfortunately if you're looking for specifics, it would be better to ask the teacher at the school you're looking at.  

With that said, here's what we do.  Classes are 1 hour

2 3minute "rounds" of running or jump rope, with a 1 minute rest in between.
1 3 - 5 minute shadowboxing session
40 minutes of technique training (bag work, partner drills, etc)
5 minutes of cool-down pushups and situps. 

We have one specific day that is just conditioning, but that's still similar structure, just less breaks.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## JamesG (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey thanks man, that sounds about right! Is there much stretching involved? I'm not very flexible and was worried that I won't be able to perform most of the kicks. Below is the school I was thinking about attending:

www.houseofmuaythai.com

Cheers,
James


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 1, 2005)

I usually try to get there early and get my stretching in before class.

That's a nice site btw.  Just poking around and saw:


> A class is two hours long and is divided into two parts: one hour is dedicated to conditioning the body followed by one hour of formal technique training. The hour of conditioning encompasses aerobics, skipping, stretching and muscle development. Although group classes are encouraged, personal trainers are available as well. Technique is taught immediately and is continually refined by the students and instructors. Each class takes the student from the basic stance through to punching, elbows, knees and kicks.



So it looks like you'll be covered.   Good luck and stop back to tell us how it works out!


----------



## kshymkiw (Feb 2, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Do you have a specific trainer in mind? Unfortunately if you're looking for specifics, it would be better to ask the teacher at the school you're looking at.
> 
> With that said, here's what we do.  Classes are 1 hour
> 
> ...


 Do you train at Ohio Muay Thai?


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 2, 2005)

kshymkiw said:
			
		

> Do you train at Ohio Muay Thai?


Yes.


----------



## kshymkiw (Feb 2, 2005)

Same as me.  I go on Tues, Weds, Thurs.  name is Kevin.


----------

